# Modern Arnis in Pittsburgh?



## TheKenpoKid (Mar 7, 2007)

So I'm goin to move to Pittsburgh, PA in a few months and am looking for a credible school to train in Modern Arnis. If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.:ultracool 

-Rich


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2007)

Check some of the links here!


----------



## TheKenpoKid (Mar 8, 2007)

Unfortunately those links yielded nothing helpfull...but thanks anyway


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry, couldn't find any Modern Arnis schools or classes in Pittsburgh.

Here is a school that teaches Kali that I found via Yahoo! search.

Pennsylvania Turtle Creek Martial Arts Academy Of Pittsburgh
912 Penn Avenue
Pittsburgh, Pa 15145
412-823-7538 
- Grappling Kali American Kickboxing Muay Thai Kickboxing Trapping


Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## TheKenpoKid (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds good...thanks a lot


----------



## ajs1976 (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know of an Modern Arnis schools, but here are the FMA schools I know of:

http://www.lathenmartialarts.com/ - I am currently taking Kali classes here

http://www.pakarate.com/

http://www.inayan.com/ISE/Home.html - Aliquippa, PA is outside of Pittsburgh

http://www.themaap.com/ 

there are probably more, but those are the ones I can think of right now.


----------

